# Drag racer model



## Don Kondra (Jul 19, 2020)

The work of Paddy Stuart, Circa 1997.  

An amazing maker and a cherished gift..




 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Space Face (Jul 19, 2020)

That looks a good set of product photography, well lit, composed and exposed.  The model work id very nice too.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice image set =]


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2020)

Cool model!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice set......


----------

